# el giro: en plan 'verde'



## Luiz Roberto

_Como se puede traducir al portugues la expresión (que es un giro):_

_siempre en plan 'verde'_

_OU,_
_como traduzir do espanhol para o português a expressão acima?_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

¿"Verde" en el sentido de medioambiental o de no maduro?


----------



## coquis14

Bem-vindo

Vai ser preciso acrescentar mais contexto.

Abraços


----------



## Mangato

Me imagino que se refiere al Giro ( Vuelta ciclista a Italia)

En este caso entiendo que se ha planificado bajo una perspectiva ecológica. El verde es el símbolo de los ecologistas.
 
Meu intento 
 
O Giro: Com intenção ecológica


----------



## Luiz Roberto

No me parece que sea ni un ni otro.
Es un giro ("gíria") que me suena a "jogar o verde para colher maduro" ou "balão de ensaio".


----------



## Mangato

Se você não fornecer mais contexto,  qualquer coisa...


----------



## almufadado

Tem a ver com transito, sinais de transito em especial os semáforos?

verde - segue sempre com sinal verde

rojo - para com o sinal vermelho
????


----------



## Luiz Roberto

Contexto: la esposa se queja a outra del proprio marido, que flerta con sus amigas delante de ella misma y {siempre en plan 'verde'}
Gracias.


----------



## coquis14

Frase bastante rara , partes en portugués , en español y otras en inglés. Ele sempre está na procura de mulheres mesmo esteja com sua mulher ou não. 

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Luiz Roberto said:


> Contexto: la esposa se queja a outra del proprio marido, que flerta con sus amigas delante de ella misma y {siempre en plan 'verde'}
> Gracias.


 
Agora sim posso dar resposta certa. 

1 _Giro_ não figura na frase, quer dizer expressão. Né? Ententera-o manchete de jornal.

2 Na España o adjetivo verde tem, entre muitas acepções, a de caráter obsceno, libidinoso, brincalhão com intenção lasciva. Veja o que diz o nosso Dicionário 

*12. *adj. Dicho de un cuento, de una comedia, de una poesía, etc.: Libres, indecentes, obscenos.
*13. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Que conserva inclinaciones galantes impropias de su edad o de su estado. _Viejo verde._ _Viuda verde._

Mais ou menos:
a esposa magoa-se a outra do seu marido, que flerta com suas amigas diante dela mesma, sempre pra dar em cima, brincando com o sexo.

em plan verde = com intenção "indecente".

Bem vindo ao Foro. 

É muito importante que você forneça sempre contexto. Veja; a frase que colocou acima, no contexto da política meio-ambiental se entenderia: 
_giro = mudança de opinião, _
_plan verde = opção planejada que respeita a natureza._

Desculpas pelo meu português. 

Cumprimentos,

Mangato


----------



## Luiz Roberto

Caro Mangato,
agradeço muito sua excelente colaboração!
Considero a dúvida plenamente sanada.

Luiz Roberto
PS - Esse dicionário que você consultou está disponível na internet?


----------



## Mangato

Luiz Roberto said:


> Caro Mangato,
> agradeço muito sua excelente colaboração!
> Considero a dúvida plenamente sanada.
> 
> Luiz Roberto
> PS - Esse dicionário que você consultou está disponível na internet?


 
Sim,  esse é o enlace


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Luiz Roberto said:


> Contexto: la esposa se queja a outra del proprio marido, que flerta con sus amigas delante de ella misma y {siempre en plan 'verde'}
> Gracias.


Já escutei a expressão "viejo verde" para um homem de idade mulherengo.


----------



## Luiz Roberto

Ok.
Está sendo confirmado esse sentido por outro email.
Muito grato,
Luiz Roberto


----------

